# Delayed, but not forever



## matt01 (Sep 30, 2004)

After being accepted to Drexel University, I began to fill out the necessary forms--FAFSA, etc... I sent off an email to the financial aid people to find out what else I needed to do. Being that I am a distance student, attending a school in PA I thought email and calls would be the best ticket. No way. I received an email that they were unable to respond to my email, but that I should feel free to stop on by for a visit. Stop on by from California? 

After having no "luck", I was eventually forced to drop my classes. No financial aid--no class. 

And then my train came in: The President of the University was kind enough to send out an email to all the students. He included his personal email address and asked that students email with their concerns. I thought to myself, "No way he will even read it." But, someone did. I received a call and an email from the Director Graduate Studies apologizing and asking to help. I can't begin this term, but hopefully I will be able to begin soon.

Moral of the story: The guys at the top are concerned when they find out that they are losing tuition. Stuff might just begin to happen.


----------

